# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Dù mưa - Huế vẫn đẹp

## yeuhanoi

"Nắng mưa là chuyện của trời", mưa rồi lại nắng, đó là lẽ thường tình của tự nhiên nó phải vậy. Thế nhưng, khi nhắc đến mưa Huế, không ít người cảm thấy rùng mình khi nhớ lại những trận mưa dai dẳng tính bằng ngày, có khi mưa dài cả tháng mà chả thèm dừng.



Bao phủ lấy Huế trong những cơn mưa dầm là một sắc trời âm u ảm đạm, tưởng như cả bầu trời đang sụp xuống rất gần. Con người xứ Huế lãng mạng đa phần cũng do mưa, trong mưa người ta hay có cảm giác bồng bềnh, nhẹ nhàng sâu lắng.






Những người con xứ Huế gắn bó với mảnh đất thân thương mình đang sống bao nhiêu, thì cũng trân trọng những "giọt nước mắt" mà ông trời đã khóc thương, cho cái mảnh đất nghèo miền Trung này bấy nhiêu. Thi thoảng lại vang lên tiếng bước chân lao xao của một ai đó đang vội vã trong cơn mưa. Những ai từng dầm mình trong những cơn mưa Huế, đặc biệt là những trận mưa đêm, mới cảm nhận được hết sự lạnh lẽo, pha lẫn chút kì bí, cô quạnh, bao trùm lên vùng đất cố cung. Khi cả thành phố đã say giấc nồng, chỉ một hồi còi tàu cũng đủ xé tan cả đêm mưa tịch mịch.



Cũng có lúc mưa ở Huế dữ dội vô cùng. Những trận mưa như trút nước làm những con đường bên bờ sông Hương như Lê Lợi, Trần Hưng Đạo biến cả thành sông. Huế vào mùa lụt cũng ít dần đi những đoàn khách du lịch phương xa, chỉ còn lại những di tích, cung điện, đền đài trơ trọi giữa những cơn mưa dài lê thê, ảm đạm.



Một chút cảm xúc về Huế, mưa Huế. Dẫu biết rằng ở đâu đó xa xăm, những người con của Huế luôn có trong tim mình hình ảnh rất riêng về một thành phố trong mưa, u sầu mà lãng mạng, tĩnh mịch mà nên thơ.







*Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo* du lịch Đà Nẵng - Hội An - Huế - Phong Nha 5 ngày 4 đêm - du lich da nang - hoi an - hue - phong nha 5 ngay 4 dem*Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại* tour du lịch huế - tour du lich hue* Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Huế click vào* _du lịch Huế__ - du lich hue_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Mưa xuống nhìn mặt hồ đẹp ghê
Nhiều người thích mưa mà miễn là ko gây ngập úng là được

----------


## Mituot

Có nét gì đó rất riêng  :love struck: 
Giống HN vậy

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đúng là Huế mộng mơ :d
Nhìn ảo ảo thực thực

----------


## lunas2

nhìn mưa thick nhỉ

----------

